# Wild Hops



## Mat B (19/8/16)

In a few weeks I'm going to Forrest in the Otways for a mountainbiking weekend with some mates. I've read online and in a few posts here that there are wild hops growing around the area, most likely from the local hop industry a century ago. 

I'm very interested in grabbing a few rhizomes/flowers/cuttings. Has anyone seen these hop bines, and can anyone tell me where specifically I might find some?

Cheers!


----------



## Feldon (19/8/16)

This 2011 club newsleter from the Westgate Brewers has an article on wild hop hunting in the Otways.

https://www.westgatebrewers.org/files/newsletters/Westgate%20March%202011.pdf

This short article has info on the varieties that were once grown commercialy which are the source of today's wild hops. Also gives some geographic pointers on where to look (Bambra east of Deans Marsh is mentioned).

This time of year is not ideal for spotting hops bines in the forest. In summer they would be growing up tree trunks etc and would be easier to spot. Right now in winter they are dormant and might be difficult to find among the blackberries and other undergrowth. But now would be the best time to harvest some rhizomes. Best of luck with your quest


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (19/8/16)

Mat B said:


> In a few weeks I'm going to Forrest in the Otways for a mountainbiking weekend with some mates. I've read online and in a few posts here that there are wild hops growing around the area, most likely from the local hop industry a century ago.
> 
> I'm very interested in grabbing a few rhizomes/flowers/cuttings. Has anyone seen these hop bines, and can anyone tell me where specifically I might find some?
> 
> Cheers!


They might just be poking out of the ground in a few weeks. If you find any, I'd certainly be keen on some.


----------



## Mat B (19/8/16)

That's a good point, there's probably no bines at this time of year I suppose. Dang!


----------



## Feldon (19/8/16)

Mat B said:


> That's a good point, there's probably no bines at this time of year I suppose. Dang!


One plan of attack would to go out this summer and spot the bines and note their location (use GPS on your phone maybe) and hammer a coloured peg into the ground to mark the spot. Then return next winter and dig up the rhizomes.

Other hop growers on here might want to comment on the viability of digging up rhizomes in summer. It that's a goer you only need to make the one trip.


----------



## Mat B (19/8/16)

I very well might just do that!


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (21/8/16)

Mat B said:


> That's a good point, there's probably no bines at this time of year I suppose. Dang!


There won't be any new bines yet, but wild hops won't be cut back so evidence from last years growth will make them very easy to find.


----------



## Mat B (22/8/16)

Belgrave Brewer said:


> There won't be any new bines yet, but wild hops won't be cut back so evidence from last years growth will make them very easy to find.


What will that evidence look like? When my hops are finished, the bine completely vanishes.


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (22/8/16)

Mat B said:


> What will that evidence look like? When my hops are finished, the bine completely vanishes.


I'd would look for what looks like dead ivy vines climbing up trees or other tall plants. The leaves will be gone but the dead bines should still be present.


----------



## Mat B (22/8/16)

Awesome thanks!


----------



## Belgrave Brewer (7/9/16)

Let us know how you go Mat B.

AJ80 has some so you might be able to get rhizomes off him at some point.
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/91029-2017-hop-plantations-show-us-your-hop-garden/page-11#entry1400480


----------

